

Gen Y “The Lost Generation” - bootload
http://under30ceo.com/gen-y-the-lost-generation/

======
bootload
Great message on changing mindsets. Refers to this article ~
[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/09_42/b41510320...](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/09_42/b4151032038302.htm)

------
balding_n_tired
Wow, you can't have your picture taken under a tree, without it being thought
you spend all day there?

------
dalke
I read exactly the same thing about GenX-ers, and the Hippie generation.

